# Merge the Trump Derangement thread and the Trump Enslavement thread



## Dyn (Feb 24, 2021)

I want to see if it creates a singularity or antimatter or something.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 24, 2021)

Merge them and then make anyone who posts in them unable to post anywhere else.


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 24, 2021)

Trump Derslavgement Syndrome


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 24, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Merge them and then make anyone who posts in them unable to post anywhere else.


What if I want to post there for the sole purpose of mocking retards to their faces?


----------



## biggest big boy (Feb 24, 2021)

better idea is a competition - whichever thread can archive more unique content from deranged/enslaved (as applicable) people in X amount of time gets to stay. the other gets nuked.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 24, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> What if I want to post there for the sole purpose of mocking retards to their faces?


Then you have to decide what's more worth it: weening some speds for 5 minutes or having full access to the site.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 24, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Then you have to decide what's more worth it: weening some speds for 5 minutes or having full access to the site.


No.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Feb 24, 2021)

This is the single greatest idea I've read on this site.

This is how we solve the post-peak oil energy crisis.

What other threadmerges would help to power our apocalyptic future?


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 24, 2021)

If they get merged, make sure to move them into the autistic thunderdome for the sticker restrictions


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 24, 2021)

why do these threads even still exist
drumpf has been out of office for over a month now


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Feb 24, 2021)

New rule: New users have to get a positive rating of +10 in that new thread before they can post elsewhere


----------



## irishAzoth (Feb 24, 2021)

unity


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Feb 24, 2021)

How about merging the conspiracy thread with the antivax thread?


----------



## Fishious Rend (Feb 24, 2021)

Biden's Chosen said:


> How about merging the conspiracy thread with the antivax thread?


do that and the corona thread and watch the fire burn.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Feb 24, 2021)

Fishious Rend said:


> do that and the corona thread and watch the fire burn.


Maybe throw in the lgbq and holocaust threads if they start losing momentum.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Feb 24, 2021)

Biden's Chosen said:


> Maybe throw in the lgbq and holocaust threads if they start losing momentum.


now your thinking with fire, put in the kanye thread to throw people off.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 24, 2021)

This the funniest idea I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Feb 24, 2021)

Merge all the Trump threads together, make it the Orange Man Bad(?) Megacomplex. Negrates ONLY.


----------



## hot hot leg (Feb 24, 2021)

Beyond Trumperdome


----------



## draggs (Feb 24, 2021)

"perhaps the most retarded idea I've ever had"

Nah sounds good. Two hugboxes of such magnitude colliding is something CERN has been too pussy to try. Demonstrate Kiwi Farms' continuing leadership in cutting edge faggot studies.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Feb 24, 2021)

Force the creators of both threads to fight and whoever wins has their thread saved while the other is sent to hell with tumblr.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 24, 2021)

Honestly the TES thread would just get so curbstomped by the TDS thread that you'd rarely come across content from it, since the TDS one is thousands of pages longer and has significantly more active members.  In the short-term you'd probably kick off some hissy fits but if there was ever a time to make a catastrophic mash-up of those threads by merging them, it was years ago.


----------



## Spedestrian (Feb 25, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> Honestly the TES thread would just get so curbstomped by the TDS thread that you'd rarely come across content from it, since the TDS one is thousands of pages longer and has significantly more active members.  In the short-term you'd probably kick off some hissy fits but if there was ever a time to make a catastrophic mash-up of those threads by merging them, it was years ago.


Merge every A&N thread into the Pastadome or admit that you're a coward who can't handle 50,000 pages of screaming. Your move


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 25, 2021)

This is the single greatest idea ever conceived on this planet.  Maybe ever.


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 25, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> Honestly the TES thread would just get so curbstomped by the TDS thread that you'd rarely come across content from it, since the TDS one is thousands of pages longer and has significantly more active members.  In the short-term you'd probably kick off some hissy fits but if there was ever a time to make a catastrophic mash-up of those threads by merging them, it was years ago.


Yeah, TES is pretty content light. Which is not the fault of the people who use it.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Feb 26, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> What if I want to post there for the sole purpose of mocking retards to their faces?


You don't go into the enclosures at the zoo, you can watch the retards fight in the thread, though.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Feb 26, 2021)

Outside of some fights with HHH, I don't see the shitstorm some are expecting to happen coming true.


----------

